
Going from 735ms on Ruby to 15ms on Crystal - wulfklaue
https://twitter.com/sdogruyol/status/983705696083509248
======
wulfklaue
I am __not __the author of the Twitter post.

The mentioned post shows the results after switching from Ruby + Sinatra over
to Crystal + Kemal.

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DabQrScW4AAycuC.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DabQrScW4AAycuC.jpg:large)
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DabQtJdXcAAMo9j.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DabQtJdXcAAMo9j.jpg:large)

Links:

* [https://crystal-lang.org](https://crystal-lang.org) * [http://kemalcr.com/](http://kemalcr.com/)

What is Crystal?

> In computer software programming languages, Crystal is a general-purpose,
> object-oriented programming language, designed and developed by Ary
> Borenszweig and Juan Wajnerman and more than 200 contributors. With syntax
> inspired by the language Ruby, it is a compiled language with static type-
> checking, but specifying the types of variables or method arguments is
> generally unneeded. Types are resolved by an advanced global type inference
> algorithm.

